# Official Chicago @ Houston. October 21.



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We do not play well away from home. This could get ugly.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chicago 105 - Houston 95


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Houston - 101
Chicago - 89


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Is this game being televised on pass?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Now we will get to see how we are going to handle the big elite shooting guards. Who guards McGrady? Deng? Hinirch? Chapu? Pike? 

None of those options sound really good to me.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I think the last game was a turn-the-corner type of game and we have a little momentum built up at this point. We'll surprise tonight.

Either that or I know nothing and we'll lose by 25. Take your pick.

edit: I think it would be appropriate to start predicting which player Nocioni will visibly piss off every game. That could be it's own contest! I'll go with Howard tonight.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We do not play well away from home. This could get ugly.


Especially with Dikembe wanting revenge on his former team.


----------



## Erock10 (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and make a bold prediction:

Curry will completely lock down Ming tonight


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Is this game being televised on pass?


I don't think so. It seems that League Pass has been rather selective on which preseason games they're showing. They definatly aren't airing all the games that are being broadcast.

On the game, I think this will be a good test of this teams character. I'm wondering if we're going to have something of a repeat of the 30 win season where we were pretty good at home and awful on the road (3 road wins all season). Too bad I won't get to see Curry go at Yao. I think Eddy takes these matchups more seriously when he gets to go against an elite calibre center. Tyson could have a big game as they really don't have a PF who matches up with him. McGrady should have a field day and I am also curious as to who guards him.

I'm hoping these guys keep it at least close. I would fully expect a superior team like the Rockets to have a relatively easy time against the Bulls, especially in Houston.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Houston Wins...


But I think TMac will find him self on his butt at least 5 times in the game!


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

...I'm predicting T-mac gets in to an altercation with one of our Pitbulls...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Same starting lineup as last game.


I don't know about anyone else, but I kind of like the shiny uniforms better then the mesh, they look pretty good.


11:45, turnover on Curry, good start.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Toyota Center is extremely empty, everyone in Houston is watching the Astros game. 

Nice jump hook by Curry.

6-4 Houston


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

aanyone has the link so i can listen?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Does anyone here is listening trough the internet?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

****, that was a nice play.
Deng to Nocioni for the stuff and the foul.

Charlie Ward is also on fire.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> ****, that was a nice play.
> Deng to Nocioni for the stuff and the foul.
> 
> Charlie Ward is also on fire.


JRose - R u seeing the game???

If u r , please please post some updates of whats going on...if u can ofcourse...

I can only see the live score but not whats happenning and no stats(and DaBullz is busy)

Thanks anyway


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nba.com is putting the game of utah against phoenix instead of bulls and rockets 
Anyone is experiencing the samething?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> JRose - R u seeing the game???
> ...


Yea I gotcha, Bulls down 17-22 now. 3:30 left first quarter.

We're getting torched from behind the 3 point line.

I've never seen a big man as clueless in a double team as Eddy Curry.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Curry makes a layup, Deng hits a 3.
22-22, 2:50 left.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrich hits a long jumper, Jim Jackson travels.
24-22, 2:00 left.

All 5 starters still in there.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Nba.com is putting the game of utah against phoenix instead of bulls and rockets
> Anyone is experiencing the samething?


yes. but they fixed it. try the link again. houston feed.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Finally nba.com switch to the real game!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Curry 8 points, 4 boards so far.

Hinrich looking better then last game too.
Here comes Gordon.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Is Curry out-playing Yao??


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

T-mac misses 2 free throws, Hinrich to Curry for the layup.
Trybansky ready to check in.
Deng with 9 points, 2 boards.

Deng to Davis who gets ate the hell up by Deke.

Off Ben Gordon out of bounds.

28-22 Bulls, 26 seconds left.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

*1st quarter almost over*

Bulls have moved a bit into the lead now. Every time I see the team's core players in action, they've been doing well or at least decently. I'm still concerned about the bench depth, though.

Kerr praising the Bulls now, saying that they're a lot more fun to watch this season and will leave everything they have on the court. I agree on both counts.

Eddie and Kirk standing out for me so far for the Bulls, along with Deng's hot hand from behind the arc.

Yay Bulls.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Is Curry out-playing Yao??


They've both looked pretty good, Yao's been out for awhile now.


Hinrich stuffs the **** out of Lue.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

28-24 Bulls after Q1.
Trybansky and Griffin came in at the end there.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: 1st quarter almost over*



> Originally posted by <b>Cocoa Rice Krispies</b>!
> Every time I see the team's core players in action, they've been doing well or at least decently. I'm still concerned about the bench depth, though.


Same here.
In the regular season they're going to have to give people breaks by keeping a good mix of starters/bench, otherwise its going to get ugly like it has at times in the preseason with exclusively subs in there.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Curry 8 points, 4 boards so far.
> 
> Hinrich looking better then last game too.
> Here comes Gordon.


JRose , thanks a million , though Wer'e ok now , u can relax cause the Yahoo Box score is working now...

Thanks for updates up to this point:greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob:


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

can someone send me the link again cuz i lost it


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> JRose , thanks a million , though Wer'e ok now , u can relax cause the Yahoo Box score is working now...
> ...


10-4, I'll let you know if anything spectacular happens.
:grinning: 

Are you listenin to the live feed?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

JRose , who's playing TMac and how is he doing (TMac with 7 pnts)???


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: 1st quarter almost over*



> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> In the regular season they're going to have to give people breaks by keeping a good mix of starters/bench, otherwise its going to get ugly like it has at times in the preseason with exclusively subs in there.


Haha, yeah, good point. Skiles has been doing the "five starters or five subs" thing all preseason.

Kirk with 5 assists in the 1st quarter? :yes:

Go Ben go. I hope this is the game where he gets his offense back in rhythm.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> JRose , who's playing TMac and how is he doing (TMac with 7 pnts)???


We were in a zone towards the end of the first quarter, so he was kind of all over the place. I think Nocioni was on him before that.

He was pretty quiet for awhile because he didn't get the ball, after Nocioni went out he attacked the hoop a few times and got fouled.

One play he put a move on Nocioni but he stayed in front of him, so he had to settle for a jumper, which he missed. Though I'm sure he's going to make that shot 8 times out of 10.
But he wasn't getting torched, at least not yet.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> 10-4, I'll let you know if anything spectacular happens.
> ...


No , just looking at the Box score(from israel).

Noticeble - Eddy with 10 pnts but already 4!!! TO's

Deng with 9 pts

Kirk 6 pnts and 5!!! asts


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Just two points in the second quarter. Gordon needs to play smart, sounds like he´s forcing his shots to gets in his rythm.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Looks like Hinrich is starting to get back in gear for the regular season.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

But...but...but I thought Kirk was an overrated assist man?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> But...but...but I thought Kirk was an overrated assist man?


He is. Most of his assists are to outside players, not inside players, that proves he is scared to drive.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

http://boss.streamos.com/real-live/nba/7262/28_nba-houston_audio_040930.ram

If anyone wants to listen, thats the link.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

R we doing our 2nd Q disappearing act??


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

"Hinrich is sneaky quick....didn't think he was that quick off the dribble, then he blows by you." -- commentators

KH w/ shot and one.














Edit: I left the Stockton comparison out on purpose.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hinrich gets in the lane, finishes, draws the foul. 

Houston announcers talk about Hinrich is so sneaky quick, and reminds you of John Stockton the way he doesn't look that quick but will burn you. They then say he is stronger than Stockton was, so once he gets into the lane he can "reak havoc"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

50-44 Houston at Half

Tyson Chandler
16mins, 0-2, 0pts, 6rebs (all defensive), 1stl

looks like he's turning into a defensive specialist...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

We can't go through those stretches with 5 scrubs on the floor at once.

If you can sub half the starters at one point, then the other half when they come back on, then we're not down at the half.

I'm hopin' this is merely a preseason thing, but we did have stretches like that at the end of last year.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

hinrich - 9pts, 7assists
deng - 12pts , 2-2 from 3pt land
curry - 14pts, 5rebs

antonio davis is looking OLDER and older every minute he's on the court.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

*End of 2nd quarter*

It may be my imagination, but it always seems like the Bulls struggle when Gordon is in the game. :heart: 

Despite all the hype about his improved form, Tyson can't seem to hit a jump shot to save his life. On the plus side, he's being a rebounding machine again.

Anyone else getting irked by the way Dore keeps pronouncing Andres Nocioni's name?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> antonio davis is looking OLDER and older every minute he's on the court.


It seems he's being outplayed by an even older Mutumbo


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

Eddy Curry needs to step it up on the rebounds. The rebounds he gets is mostly off his own misses. This guy wants the max?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Congrats to Eddy on achieving his first assist of the pre-season


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Congrats to Eddy on achieving his first assist of the pre-season


Horrible.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Sounds like the rockets are pulling away


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why is Charlie Ward shooting so much?? His job's to pass the ball to Yao!! 8 shots from Charlie Ward is 8 shots too much...

Edit: 9:49 HOU - Y. Ming makes a 15-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: C. Ward 

Much better


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Congrats to Eddy on achieving his first assist of the pre-season


:laugh:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Deng for 3!!


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

Both Nocioni and Deng have range


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Note for the Nicconi contest:

Announcer just said, "Nicconi, no doubt about it, he can shoot it"

(after making a foot on the line 2 pointer and a 3 pointer on 2 consecutive plays)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nocioni hitting from deep. Hinrich with too many TO's.

Chandler has the offensive skill of Dennis Rodman on quaaludes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey I just noticed Nocioni got a tech foul, what did he do?


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

Can we please stop turning the damn ball over?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Almost 20 turnovers still in the 3rd quarter. Pathetic.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

TO's

Eddy with 6!!!!!

Kirk with 4!!

way too many...:|


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bench scoring: 4 points (Gordon)


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Rockets are a great defensive team. Thats not to justify the turnovers, but that is one of the bigger reasons. 

Curry with 6 rebounds, but 4 of them offensive. That is still not good, it shows he isn't hungry for the boards on defense, only when he or his teammates misses.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm glad this is just the preseason, we're down 15


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

so far we control the rebound 30-23.

But we have 18 to's , while Houston only has 8!


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

kirk 3-10 FGA, 4 TOs :no:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Man...

21 points off 19 turnovers 

"Duhon comes in, passes to Deng, ohh couldn't hold on to it."

Horrible.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ben Gordon..not even close.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

17


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Deng dunks on Mutumbo!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> kirk 3-10 FGA, 4 TOs :no:


...and 9 assists.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Rockets are a great defensive team. Thats not to justify the turnovers, but that is one of the bigger reasons.


I don't really think Rockets r that good on D , that makes it even worse for us.

Jimmy Jackson is good on D but TMac and Yao , team leaders , r not good defensive players , they're soft.

JJ has been killing us in every possible way - 17 p , 7 r,6 a and 1 stl.we need a guy like that (among other things)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We scored 27 pts in the 2nd and 3rd quarters , while we scored 28 in the 1st alone


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

We should delete this thread and pretend like this game never happened..


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

we are back on track.just down 12,6minutes left


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Yao-T-mac with their first dominant outing of the preseason. 47 pts combined on awesome shooting.

88-71 Houston


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao/TMac combo is plain nasty. Mmm Mmm.

Jim Jackson's line so far: 
17 pts, 8 rebounds, 7 assists

Don't tell me he's slowing down. Neither team has been strong on the boards tonight.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and 9 assists.


at least that's his saving grace. what else can he do? he can't shoot, he can't score, he can't play D, he's committing way too many fouls and turnovers. :no:


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

On the bright side of things,

Luol Deng has 20pts, 4-5 3PT


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

_*Whose ball is it?*_

Rockets have some annoying ambience in their building.  Reminds me of the old Chalotte Hornets when they'd play that annoying buzzing sound that I guess was supposed to represent a swarm of bees.

Are there any old school-type arenas left that don't have any of the bells and whistles like musical ditties or commentators calling out the name of which home team player just scored?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Damn!

Hey well atleast Luol Deng had another nice game

20pts (7-11 FG)
4-5 3PT
3rebs
2ast

in 32 min of play

you guys wanted to know where that 17pts jamal was gonna put up this year was gonna come from, you FOUND it. He's scored ATLEAST 17pts the last 3 games. 17pts vs. the cavs, 18pts vs. boston & 20 tonight vs. the rockets.

double post, sorry


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*ugly!!!*


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> 
> 
> at least that's his saving grace. what else can he do? he can't shoot, he can't score, he can't play D, he's committing way too many fouls and turnovers. :no:


Kirk also

* robs the elderly
* vandalizes Christian bookstores
* spits on the homeless
* sets fire to random buildings 
* clubs seals


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> Damn!
> 
> Hey well atleast Luol Deng had another nice game
> ...


Now if we only had Jamal's 17 and his 5 assists, in addition to Dengs scoring, we probably win a game like this. Then again, Jamal isn't having an especially good night tonight either.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah. On the bright side we weren't the only eastern team getting it's *** stomped by a texas team. Knicks got blown the **** out. By a mavs team with half it's team not even playing. Devin Harris had 10 7 and 5 in 20 minutes of play.

I agree we need to just forget this game ever happened. A mod should just delete the game thread.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

PM me for the goods.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Kirk also
> ...



FUNNY FUNNY FUNNY FUNNY stuff! :yes:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

What is Eddy looking at? Were they going to give away chalupas in Houston if Yao made that shot or something?


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Now if we only had Jamal's 17 and his 5 assists, in addition to Dengs scoring, we probably win a game like this. Then again, Jamal isn't having an especially good night tonight either.


shut up.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> 
> 
> shut up.



Make me!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Now if we only had Jamal's 17 and his 5 assists, in addition to Dengs scoring, we probably win a game like this. Then again, Jamal isn't having an especially good night tonight either.


I don't think Jamal and Luol can co-exist.

Luol isn't "AND1!" enough...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Was trying to watch the game at the bar last night, they literally had it on one small TV and all 50 others were on the NLCS game. :shy: Only caught the first half before the toxins kicked in. Deng hit some nice treys. Nocioni's dunk on Ming was sweet. Me and these three random African American dudes started cheering like crazy after the dunk. Everyone stopped for a second, looked at us, then proceeded to resume whatever they were doing. :laugh:


----------

